# orange nose?



## shannonnoel (Feb 16, 2012)

So I just gave my bird a bath for the first time (and he loved it), but afterwards when he was all wet, I noticed that around his nose looked really orange. Is this normal?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Pictures would help us answer that better.


----------



## shannonnoel (Feb 16, 2012)

I know I was looking for my camera but I think my boyfriend took it out of town with him. It just seems like the skin around his nostrils is orange.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Did he possibly rub up against a toy or something with orange that may have rubbed off on him since he was wet?


----------



## shannonnoel (Feb 16, 2012)

No theres really nothing orange in his cage. It wasnt bright orange, it just looks more orange than I noticed when he was dry. I dunno...cause now that hes drying off it looks ok, still kinda orangeish though


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

You say you gave your bird a bath.. what did you do? Was it a mist spray.. was it in the shower.. was it in a bowl of water? Did you use a new towel with a print on it to where some of the dye could have rubbed off?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

What mutation is your bird? Also does he/she have colored pellets? Did the nares (nostrils) return to normal color once he dried and was relaxed for awhile?


----------



## shannonnoel (Feb 16, 2012)

He's a white face pearl (I think thats what its called). I just sprayed him, and he does have some colored fruit pellets in his dish but I dont think that was it. It did seem less orange when he dried but both nares still have an orangy tint.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

My singerboy gets an orange tint to his nose as well when he was wet. i was thinking maybe his nares were just an orangy color and they look pink when they are dry. who knows!
I do feed him these pellets but he REFUSES to eat them.
i think this is completely normal but i am no expert.
if you have a camera phone, try to get the clearest pics you can in some natural light and email them to yourself(or if you have an android, use the photobucket app!then you can directly upload with a link)


----------



## shannonnoel (Feb 16, 2012)

Ok well that makes me feel better. I'll take a picture asap! thanks!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

great! just putting it out there, your tiel is pearled wf right?
My boy is split to both pearl and white face so maybe it has something to do with those genes?
anyway, you could even post a picture that you already have maybe?? and then when you can, take another picture and post it. sort of a before and after?


----------



## shannonnoel (Feb 16, 2012)

Good idea. I just got my camera back so I will do that tonight. Im still trying to figure out how to post pictures on here though.
Oh and yes my cockatiel is a pearled white face (Ithink lol). So maybe it does have somehthing to do with that mutation?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Just a thought....in the past I have had vitamins when given in excess cause an orangey cast to the nares of light colored mutations.


----------



## shannonnoel (Feb 16, 2012)

So are you saying that he may be getting too much vitamins? I dont give him any supplements. Just a seed and pellet mix


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It could still be possible...what kind of seeds? A lot of time the seeds are "fortified" with vitamins when its really not needed.


----------



## shannonnoel (Feb 16, 2012)

I use a brand thats from Sunset Animal Products. Its just a cheaper brand that I find at my local pet store. Is there a brand of seeds anyone recommends that I should use along with the pellets?


----------

